# RC2 installation

## tko

Hejsan,

jag få följande fel när jag botar med CD rc2:

Disk error 80, AX = 4296, drive 9F

Har inte fått såna fel förut med äldre version av livecd

----------

## jahve

Du kan iofs installera rc2 utan problem från en rc1-skiva, såvida du inte är ute efter de nya enheter och funktioner rc2 skivan supportar.

Visserligen ingen lösning på ditt problem men ändå...

----------

## b-llwyd

Jag installerade rc2 från x86/liveCD-versionen (stage1, laddade ner stage2 separat). Inga problem med min skiva. Har du provat bränna en ny installationsCD?

----------

## tko

 *b-llwyd wrote:*   

> Jag installerade rc2 från x86/liveCD-versionen (stage1, laddade ner stage2 separat). Inga problem med min skiva. Har du provat bränna en ny installationsCD?

 

Jo det har jag och jag få samma fel. Kan jag på någon sätt få en lite mer info om felet än det som kommer upp på skärmen, dvs en gentoo logo och ett fel msg  :Smile: 

----------

## b-llwyd

Jag har aldrig sett det där felet förut, men har du provat busa om lite inne i datorn? (ändra primary/secondary och master/slave på cdrommen).

Dålig IDE-kabel? Är kabeln för lång (har hört rykten om att för långa kablar kan orsaka problem)

----------

## tko

Jag har lagt till nya HD men det ska ju inte vara något problem tycker man ju. Det går att bota från gamla gentoo bootdisk rc1 och äldre om det hade varit fel på kabel och sånt då borde gamla bootdisk inte heller fungerat väl?

mvh

tko

----------

## wisdom

har du testar ladda ner en ny iso då .. fick ett sånt fel när min skiva var smutsig  :Smile: 

----------

